# Senior year is it too late?



## jfetch25 (Dec 16, 2014)

Since I’ve been in college (about 4 years) I’ve had pretty severe social anxiety and now I’m doing really well it’s just I wish I would have been here my freshman year because I feel like I missed out on so much. I get asked if I’m a transfer because I’ve never really been involved on campus and it just kinda sucks seeing how much I missed out on. Also every one in my department is really close and I feel really left out. There have been 2 parties this week and I haven’t been invited to either. 

I do have some friends in the department but I want to be friends with this specific group. They all know who I am and I talk to them casually but i want to be closer friends with them but I’m super intimidated by them. Is it too late for me to connect with these people?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah go for it, talk to them more outside of school. You have nothing to lose.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

It's never too late.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Definitely go for it. Don't worry about embarrassing yourself. If you don't end up friends with them, you'll never see them after the end of the year anyway.


----------

